# Heater Location & Size Question



## Ziggy (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a 30g sump for my 90g tank. I was thinking about putting a heater or 2 in the return section of the sump. Should I take into account the total volume of my setup for the heater size, or just the sump. My thoughts were to go with 2 200w heaters in the return area of the sump. Any suggestions?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I dont have salt but have 4x 300w heaters in the return area of my wet/dry on a 210g tank, I maintain at 84.5 degrees with these 4.

I highly suggest a heater controller when using them in the sumps it makes it so much easier. I use digital aquatics reefmaster lite w/ SL1 to control the temp and ph in my large tank.

You might want to go with two 300w or three 200w heaters in that one, again a heater controller or multi heater controller(da has these) is going to be your best investment on that tank.


----------



## Ziggy (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I have a RANCO Electronic Temperature control unit that will controll my heater as well as my chiller. I could put the heaters in the area of the sump that holds the Skimmer.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ziggy said:


> I have a 30g sump for my 90g tank. I was thinking about putting a heater or 2 in the return section of the sump. Should I take into account the total volume of my setup for the heater size, or just the sump. My thoughts were to go with 2 200w heaters in the return area of the sump. Any suggestions?


I have a 90 with a 30gal sump. I use a 500watt controllable heater in the sump with no problems.


----------

